# DIY Background - Driftwood



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm new to the forum, but after doing some looking at other backgrounds created by the users here, I decided I would try to make my own. I love the way they look... plus my tank is quite boring right now.

So... instead of the common rock-themed background for my Malawi Mbuna tank... I decided I want to take a different approach. My idea is a driftwood background. I figure there's gotta be some pieces of the stuff sunk at the bottom of Lake Malawi that the fish are using just as much as the rocky areas. 

This is the picture I'm going to base my design off of:










I'm using the standard materials to make it, but I'll be using Sika Topseal 107 since it appealed to me a little bit more than concrete. Plus, I've got a 30-some dollar driftwood ornament from PetSmart that I'd hate to see go to waste, so I'll be incorporating that into the background as well.

Now, here's my dilemma. I'm no artist. I have no idea which of the colorants I should use to get the brown/tan color shown in the photograph. All of the colors seem rather dark, which wouldn't make it look very natural.

Has anyone on here tried something similar or, at minimum, attempted a similar color with their background? According to Quikrete's website, their cement color is available in red, brown, buff, charcoal and terra cotta.

Alternatively, is there a different brand of colors I could use that are aquarium-safe?

And trust me, I'll be posting pictures once I get into the meat of the project. As of right now, I only have the Styrofoam pieces stuck together with silicone.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

This is a great Idea, I would love the see your end result! opcorn:

As far s colors go, I have tried all of the quickcrete colors except the brown. I am 90% sure that the brown will be the color to go. Buff is like an orange brownish color, Terracota is like a brown redish, red is like a brick color, Charcoal is very dark but not exactly black.

You will only need to pour a very small amount of brown into your mixture, if you pour too much, you will have to add concrete and water. :thumb:

Alternatively, you can go with Krylon Fusion spray paint, I have heard of many people using it for inside the aquarium. I have used it in small amounts successfully, never tried a whole background.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> As far s colors go, I have tried all of the quickcrete colors except the brown. I am 90% sure that the brown will be the color to go. Buff is like an orange brownish color, Terracota is like a brown redish, red is like a brick color, Charcoal is very dark but not exactly black.
> 
> You will only need to pour a very small amount of brown into your mixture, if you pour too much, you will have to add concrete and water. :thumb:
> 
> Alternatively, you can go with Krylon Fusion spray paint, I have heard of many people using it for inside the aquarium. I have used it in small amounts successfully, never tried a whole background.


I saw your 110 gallon project and I'm interested in how you got the final color. The lighter of the two shades looks pretty close to what I would like to get. What color combination did you use to get that? Also, did it seem to change in color when you submerged it (if you've done that part yet)?

Also, you guys might need a couple of more bags of that there popcorn.  I'm waiting for my back-up tank to cycle (shouldn't be more than another week) so that I can move my fish over to a temporary home and really start the build. I need to test fit the foam blank. As it is right now, I know it's too large because I based it off the outside measurements of the tank (I didn't want to screw around measuring the inside of a tank with it full of water... and possibly rust out my tape measure). I've also got to figure out where to cut the HOB/heater slot in the back to hide them. I plan on using the ornament I currently have to hide the intake hole for the filter since the ornament has a large opening near the back. It takes some screwing around to see behind it and should hide the hole quite well.

I'm not too concerned about carving the design out of the foam... but I'm really worried about screwing up the color. :?

I'll have to do a bit more research on using Krylon Fusion. I remember seeing that it's been used, but I can't remember if it needs to be coated/sealed with anything.

My wife tells me I'm obsessed. Meh...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Driftwood below water tends to be much darker than the piece in the photo. If you were to match the colour of the piece in the photo it would probably look unnatural. It would need to be much darker, in my opinion.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Guams said:


> I saw your 110 gallon project and I'm interested in how you got the final color. The lighter of the two shades looks pretty close to what I would like to get. What color combination did you use to get that? Also, did it seem to change in color when you submerged it (if you've done that part yet)?


For that I used a mix of charcoal and buff for my last coat but prior to that the coat before was all charcoal. When you apply the last coat, you must apply it in a section and then spray with water and brush until you have the fading effect, then you move on to the next section and so on.



> Also, you guys might need a couple of more bags of that there popcorn.  I'm waiting for my back-up tank to cycle (shouldn't be more than another week) so that I can move my fish over to a temporary home and really start the build. I need to test fit the foam blank. As it is right now, I know it's too large because I based it off the outside measurements of the tank (I didn't want to screw around measuring the inside of a tank with it full of water... and possibly rust out my tape measure). I've also got to figure out where to cut the HOB/heater slot in the back to hide them. I plan on using the ornament I currently have to hide the intake hole for the filter since the ornament has a large opening near the back. It takes some screwing around to see behind it and should hide the hole quite well.


Take you time and do it right :thumb:



> I'm not too concerned about carving the design out of the foam... but I'm really worried about screwing up the color. :?


The color on mine is really not exactly what it looks like in the picture, it looks kinda orange but not ugly IMO.



> I'll have to do a bit more research on using Krylon Fusion. I remember seeing that it's been used, but I can't remember if it needs to be coated/sealed with anything.


Start a thread on it, I imagine that there have been many of those threads here so there should be someone who can give you a good honest opinion.



> My wife tells me I'm obsessed. Meh...


No kidding! Tell me about it! :lol:


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

BillD said:


> Driftwood below water tends to be much darker than the piece in the photo. If you were to match the colour of the piece in the photo it would probably look unnatural. It would need to be much darker, in my opinion.


Here's the ornament we have from Petsmart to get an idea of the final color I want so that this doesn't look like it was just dropped in the tank:










Is this color what you had in mind? It looks lighter in person. :?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

> Here's the ornament we have from Petsmart to get an idea of the final color I want so that this doesn't look like it was just dropped in the tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the ornament wet in the photo? If not, soak it and then take a picture so we may see the color that it will take under water. I think the brown pigment will do the trick. You will have to experiment with the color and get different shades of brown to try and match the color of the wood. :thumb: [/quote]


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One problem with choosing colors for our tanks is the way we think. Since most of us don't get a look at the bottom very often we tend to think of what we see above water. That nice mass of roots will get cleaned off and sun bleached but we still think that would be what we found underwater. I think most of us actually prefer the clean/ bleached look over the dark, grungy look the fish see at home. If you were a fish picking small bugs and other dirty little things for a living, which would you like?  My advise is to go with the look that appeals to you and the fish will not mind too much about the color. We might get a full blown complaint from them about the amount of light we put on them, though. :fish:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

PfunMo said:


> One problem with choosing colors for our tanks is the way we think. Since most of us don't get a look at the bottom very often we tend to think of what we see above water. That nice mass of roots will get cleaned off and sun bleached but we still think that would be what we found underwater. I think most of us actually prefer the clean/ bleached look over the dark, grungy look the fish see at home. If you were a fish picking small bugs and other dirty little things for a living, which would you like?  My advise is to go with the look that appeals to you and the fish will not mind too much about the color. We might get a full blown complaint from them about the amount of light we put on them, though. :fish:


The thing is that he is trying to incorporate real pieces of driftwood to the background and he doesn't want it to look out of place. Hence, he need a pretty good match.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> The thing is that he is trying to incorporate real pieces of driftwood to the background and he doesn't want it to look out of place. Hence, he need a pretty good match.


No *real* driftwood in my tank, just the ornament. It's not necessary that I use it, but I'd much rather see myself put it in the tank rather than turn it into a waste of money. 

PfunMo... real looking sunken driftwood would be uuuuugly.  The clean look found on beached driftwood will make the tank look... well, cleaner. 8) Plus, the colors compliment our living room decor quite well.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes sir, Guams. I would not like the grunge look myself. I also agree with what you are trying to do to match the color so your item is useable. Might it be easier to match the item to the rest of the background as there might be many more color choices for paint, stain, etc. ?? :roll:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

oh, i thought it was real... :lol:


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Color will not be so important once algea starts to grow. It will eventually cover most of your BG anyway. Unless it is somehow removable for cleaning. Just a thought. Good Luck!


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> Yes sir, Guams. I would not like the grunge look myself. I also agree with what you are trying to do to match the color so your item is useable. Might it be easier to match the item to the rest of the background as there might be many more color choices for paint, stain, etc. ?? :roll:


I never thought of that. It might be easier to just paint the ornament with the same stuff I'm using on the background.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

R-DUB said:


> Color will not be so important once algea starts to grow. It will eventually cover most of your BG anyway. Unless it is somehow removable for cleaning. Just a thought. Good Luck!


Unless he has a decent sized pleco


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mightyevil said:


> R-DUB said:
> 
> 
> > Color will not be so important once algea starts to grow. It will eventually cover most of your BG anyway. Unless it is somehow removable for cleaning. Just a thought. Good Luck!
> ...


 If he has a decent size pleco, any paint layer will be chewed off along with the algae.


----------



## buffro (Aug 17, 2005)

my pleco chewed off a few peices of concrete in my 150


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

No pleco's here. 

On another note... the tank I'm cycling finally started to show signs of nitrites and nitrates. It shouldn't be too much longer before I can finally start. :dancing:

Oh yeah... just yesterday my wife asked there was a bug swimming around the surface of our tank. Sure enough, looked like a bug from the couch. I went to see what it was and, low and behold, it was a little demasoni fry. It is, I'm assuming, the lone survivor of it's batch because I haven't found any more. I put it in a little floating fry container... hopefully it lives to grow large enough to put with the rest. I've also got at least one other female holding, I'm guessing she'll be ready to be stripped around Sept. 4th.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

For my project mixing the colorant directly into the cement mix would have been cost prohibitive because of the size of the background. As an alternative I used SikaLatex bonding glue, water, grey thinset and the liquid Quikrete colorant mixed together in a slurry and then painted it directly onto my structures with a brush. This also allowed me to add some detail and blend colors into each other where needed.

The colorants have a saturation point and will not get any darker in tone or color intensity once it's reached. You can acheive lighter color by carefully proportionatly measuring out your colorant into a fixed amount of the SikaTopseal. I would say the buff would be a good starting point and you can add either the charcoal or the brown to change the tone and add more of all of them to change the intensity. You might also make a bunch of samples keeping careful records of mixes you used and allow them to dry out. Once they are dried spray them with a water bottle. This will be pretty close to what it will look like underwater.

Have fun with it and do a little experimenting. It'll be worth it in the long run.

I'm looking forward to this unique take on the Malawi bio-tope. I have read about and seen pictures of Pseudotropheus acei prefering to hang out around sunken logs and branches. 8)


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I have two plecos and no cement munching...just algae eating :lol:


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

iceblue said:


> The colorants have a saturation point and will not get any darker in tone or color intensity once it's reached. You can acheive lighter color by carefully proportionatly measuring out your colorant into a fixed amount of the SikaTopseal. I would say the buff would be a good starting point and you can add either the charcoal or the brown to change the tone and add more of all of them to change the intensity. You might also make a bunch of samples keeping careful records of mixes you used and allow them to dry out. Once they are dried spray them with a water bottle. This will be pretty close to what it will look like underwater.


That's some good info there. Thanks iceblue.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Hokay, time for an update. I've finally started my project now that my temporary tank has cycled and the fish have been moved over. By the way, they hate the decrease in size. Anyway... here's some pictures of the progress:

First and foremost, this is what the tank looked like before I found CF. :lol: You'll note a low water line, algae on the glass, ugly gravel, ugly wires and equipment, etc. It was a disaster, yes?









After cutting and "gluing" the Styrofoam together with GE Silicone I, this is what I started with:









These are some of the materials I used:









Then I cut it in half and did a dry-fit:









Another shot of the dry-fit from the top:









Aaaand from the back. Here, you can see how the two HOB's will be operating, along with the heater:









After several hours of carving, I got this:









I had to put the ornament in place to see what it would look like. As you can see, it will hide the hole for one of the intakes. On the back of the hole will be some mesh screen I picked up at a local arts and crafts store.









Then another dry-fit...









A shot without the flash to show depth:









With the ornament. I will sit a bit higher once the substrate is put down. I'm going to use pool filter sand and get rid of the crappy gravel.









GREAT STUFF! I decided to use more than I thought I might need. I can always carve some away.









And that's my progress so far. It looks nothing like the picture I posted in my original post...  I also ordered a set of dual cold cathode tubes so that, during down time, I could start with the DIY moonlight project I saw in the library. I picked up an adjustable DC converter, cut a few wires, and tested it to make sure it works. Now I just have to modify my light fixture to accept the cathode tubes and I'll be all set with those. 

I'll keep posting pictures as I progress. Comments, ideas, opinions, and feedback are welcomed.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking good! When you apply the concrete, try using some bunched plastic wrap to create a bark-like texture.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, after planning to use Sika Topseal 107, I ran into a snag. I called the two distributors near me and found neither of them have it in stock. One of them recommended ThoroSeal. I couldn't find that in my area either. So, I went with Drylok. I thought it was discontinued (at least that's what a Menard's employee told me), but found it at my local Ace Hardware. I put on a base layer of white Drylok. I didn't photograph it because it was plain and boring. Today I put on a second coat of Drylok, this time after adding some of the colorant to it. I couldn't get a match, but the color satisfies me... and my wife. I'm still debating on whether or not I'll paint the driftwood ornament to match the background.

It's hard to see in this first picture, but there are some spots a few inches from the top that didn't get hit with the colored Drylok. I have to buy another paint brush tomorrow (I've already gone through 2), mix some more, then slather it on. After running out of colored Drylok the first time, I mixed just a tad more which wasn't the same shade, and used that to cover what I couldn't get the first time around, plus spread it around the whole background to give it a two-textured look. Tomorrow I'll be doing this a third time, giving it three total tones/hues.

These pictures also show the intake holes I made. Obviously, there's a large one on the left side which will feed the Penguin 220 HOB. There are also two smaller holes on the right half of the background which feed an AquaFin 60. The heater will be housed with the intake tube for the Penguin. You can also see how I fashioned the "waterfalls" for both of the HOB filters. Personally, I think I did a decent job incorporating them into the BG without having them stand out too much. 

One question for everyone: How do I hide that ugly seam down the center of the background?


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

if you dont plan on removing it after its in place for good you could just fill it with your mixture where the seem is


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to mention it now as you are past that point but one way to help conceal a break of that sort is to make it a more natural (crooked) line rather than straight. Humans make straight lines- nature makes crooked. That said perhaps a way to hide your straight line is by adding pieces of foam in irregular shapes/sizes up and down the line? Maybe something to look like loose rocks or such glued to the left to over hang the line and in front of the right? Looking good from here. I must admit it is something that I have not done yet so I'm watching you. :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

That seam will be an eye sore, I think that you will regret it if you don't do something about it now. I would go back and use some great stuff on that seam while inside the tank and then re coat the background.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> That seam will be an eye sore, I think that you will regret it if you don't do something about it now. I would go back and use some great stuff on that seam while inside the tank and then re coat the background.


You were right. I couldn't let myself leave the seam alone. I did what you suggested and sprayed some Great Stuff into it. I let that cure then covered it up with more colored Drylok. Now, you can't even tell the seam is there. 

Anyways... some updates. Uh... the tank is running now. :lol: I gave it it's first fill today. I nervously added about 5 gallons of water at a time. It held. Spent the afternoon washing some of the sand I picked up at Menards (Silica sand of some sort, it was like $6 for a 50 pound bag). Yesterday I cut a piece of egg crate to fit on the bottom of the tank to sit the rockwork on which is now hidden underneath the sand. The three rocks you see in the tank now are not the only rocks that will be in there. Several more will go in once the fish do. I couldn't leave the fish in their temp tank with nothing to hide in.

Here's a couple pictures. Neither of them are that great... I'm still tinkering and trying to figure out how to photograph an aquarium. In the meantime, these will have to do.  Oh, the moonlight really isn't THAT bright... it's just that the shutter of my camera was open a little long...


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

pretty neat, especially in the moonlight. bravo 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I figured I would give an update about the tank.

Since the fish were moved in, they've been doing quite well and seem happy with their new prison cell. They seem to hide in the background just as much (if not more than) as they do in the rocks. I'm still contemplating the arrangement of rocks to be both functional for the fish and pleasing to the eye. I may also ditch the driftwood ornament altogether and stack rock to hide the intake hole on the left side.

The circulation in the tank seems good as I don't notice more than 2 dead spots, which make cleaning a breeze. I've yet to find a need to catch a fish from in the tank, so I have no idea yet as to what kind of a chore that's going to be.

The best part is that my wife loves it and the others that see it in person compliment it as well.

Current inhabitants are:

9 Ps. demasoni
4 Lab. caeruleus
3 Ps. sp. Acei
2 Cyno. sp. White Top Hara
1 Syno. cat - not exactly sure which species though.

I've also got a lone Java Fern in there, but I don't think it's doing too well. It is just a test plant anyways to see if I could get some green.

Here's a picture of it currently:


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great. I am working out an idea for a DIY BG. I just do not want to take up too much of the tank volume.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I couldn't even find the SikaTop 107 on their website. What did they do, discontinue it? :?

I've done a lot of searching of forums to see what people are using to build the backgrounds. Krylon Fusion has the thumbs up, even from saltwater tanksters. People use it to paint their overflows black, etc.

Like John, I want one that doesn't take too much space because I am doing my first one in a 46-gallon bow. Thinking of maybe just making "module" like pieces in the corners to hide equipment and then painting the back black.

Your background looks great now that it has been "lived in" :thumb:

--Angela


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

scrubjay said:


> Like John, I want one that doesn't take too much space because I am doing my first one in a 46-gallon bow. Thinking of maybe just making "module" like pieces in the corners to hide equipment and then painting the back black.


Yeah, I'm not sure what the deal is what SikaTop 107... I gave up when I realized I wouldn't be able to find it in the Madison, WI area. I ended up using the DryLok, and I'm very pleased with it.

As far as not taking up too much space... I used quit a bit. :lol: Although, if you started thicker in the corners to hide your equipment, then gradually taper into very thin near the center you could probably get a pretty good effect.



scrubjay said:


> Your background looks great now that it has been "lived in" :thumb:


Thank you.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm glad to hear the drylok worked fine. I'll try that. Just let us know if your fish keel over dead :wink:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Your background looks great with the fish, rocks, and sand now. Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

kriskm said:


> Your background looks great with the fish, rocks, and sand now. Very well done! :thumb:


Thanks! It looks even better when the moonlights are on... I can sit there for hours just watching it.

*scrubjay*, so far no dead fish as a result of the Drylok.


----------

